# Where the hell are the new Blackmagic Design video monitors?



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jan 2, 2020)

I have been really eyeing up the new Blackmagic 12G 5" and 7" video monitors for the last few months. The 7" one looks like it would really work for what I want to do with it. Unfortunately, it seems like their release date seems pretty elusive. It looks like they were announced back in September with an October release date. When I got interested in them, B&H was saying they would come out in December. Now it seems like it's anyone's guess. I'm selling a video camera, hopefully to replace it with one of these, and I would hate to find someone to buy the camera before I can obtain one of these to replace it.


----------

